# Fried Processor



## GigaBytez5

I have a fried processor...its 6 years old and looks kinda weird...throw it out or give it to someone...


----------



## McG

I don't mean to sound rude, but I don't think anyone is going to want a fried processor. You should just throw it out.


----------



## manix

i had a fried amd 2700+ befor i up graded 2 a 3000+  and when its frid all it does is freez so iwent 2 safe mode and it dident freez then when my 3000+came in the mail i put it in and i still have my 2700+


----------



## chewy

I Have A Freid Amd 2200+ Lol


----------



## Bobo

manix said:
			
		

> i had a fried amd 2700+ befor i up graded 2 a 3000+  and when its frid all it does is freez so iwent 2 safe mode and it dident freez then when my 3000+came in the mail i put it in and i still have my 2700+



I think someone needs retake English class!!


----------



## Bobo

I'll take it if you'll ship it... 

I also am known as the computer guy at school, along with my best friend


----------



## Lax

www.dep-tech.com I AM Your Computer Guy, or at least the manager of the shop at the moment.


----------



## Praetor

Ok lets stay on topic-ish here


----------



## xantha88

how did u got ur proccor fried?????


----------



## Scrat

Have you ever tried busting the CPU open? makes a great looking paper weight if you can manage to only take the top off and expose the circuitry.


----------



## xantha88

lol


----------



## smitherz

ill buy lol


----------



## Bobo

Sounds like a good idea for my broke comp


----------



## homeboy

GigaBytez5 said:
			
		

> I have a fried processor...its 6 years old and looks kinda weird...throw it out or give it to someone...



if u live in calnada ill have it


----------

